# My "test" cold smoker



## oldcanalsmoke (Apr 5, 2014)

Until I am comfortable with the cold smoking process, this is my $20 cold smoke build. I started small, just like with my beer/wine hobby. I then, when had the process down, went bigger. Obviously the bin will have the meat/cheese on a rack above a bag of ice. I did a dry run, and the smoke huffed quite well from smoker to bin. Any tips would be appreciated.













coldsmoke.JPG



__ oldcanalsmoke
__ Apr 5, 2014






I also hope to find a spare lid for smoker so I can use it instead of plywood.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 5, 2014)

That system should last long enough to pass on to the grandkids.....   Think about elevating the bin to above the smoker...   that should create air flow and help remove any moisture from the process.....

Looks good to me.....   Dave


----------



## ajbert (Apr 5, 2014)

Other than Dave's recommendation I can only add getting a BIGGER tub!  You'll want to do that after your first smoke, I promise.


----------



## oldcanalsmoke (Apr 6, 2014)

HA!!! Bigger is better!! Doing a test run of sharp cheddar and swiss. $1 each at Aldi for a small block, so if it gets messed up I am not out alot. Yes I am also putting the bin above the smoker. I think I have my hot plate/wood chunk ratio figured out too as far as what temp to put the hot plate at to make wood last.


----------



## dingo007 (Apr 7, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> That system should last long enough to pass on to the grandkids..... Think about elevating the bin to above the smoker... that should create air flow and help remove any moisture from the process.....
> 
> Looks good to me..... Dave


+1

My first set up was almost identical.....put a lot of cheese through that thing.

Happy smokin


----------



## briankinlaw (Dec 10, 2014)

Great Idea.. Yes just raise the bin up to extend the flu pipe.... I often tell people you can make a cold smoker with a cardboard box and mailbox.. and it's the truth cause I made one and use it for a long time.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 10, 2014)

Agree with the others, air flow will be helpful.  You will want to place it on the shady side of the house or at least shade the smokers.  There are so many things that can be cold smoked, your smoking options will be greatly expanded from the usual hot smoked items.

Congratulations on your new venture.

Tom


----------

